
Ask HN: Business case for cloud i.e. Office 365 Email - Paraesthetic
I&#x27;ve been tasked with convincing my boss who is quite adverse to the idea of cloud based anything to move our email server to the cloud. Have any of you had any problems with cloud email, data corruption etc, or has it made your lives a whole lot easier. I&#x27;m kind of hoping for the latter.
======
ggm
Microsofts product works fine, but works finest if you are willing to live in
their mail client. Outlook-on-steroids is good if you like more icons and
frobs and whistles than you can point a stick at. If you like Mail.app or any
third party client, bear in mind that IMAP and POP are poor cousins, and the
implementation of MAPI by hands other than Redmond is .. well its different.
So, you _can_ make third party mail work, and make bits of calendar work, but
.. in the end, you will be assimilated.

Google just works. Its fine. They know everything about you anyway so its an
entirely rational choice. But, you do get driven to using their web app model.
Some people love it. I love it. I know others hate it.

